
Red Bull Jet Pack Skiing Challenge - 6stringmerc
http://www.redbull.com/en/snow/stories/1331787488815/filip-flisar-jetpack-challenge?items=1331787488815%2C1331845336852%2C1331844883803%2C1331842971688?wtk=YTRef
======
6stringmerc
This jetpack looks like the perfect power source for the Humback Whale
inspired Personal Flight Device I thought up a little while ago, the ParaWing.

[https://thelacesout.com/for-christmas-2016-i-give-the-
world-...](https://thelacesout.com/for-christmas-2016-i-give-the-world-the-
parawing-fcc63fb3c20d#.itdrfbwf0)

